# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر از انسانی به تجربی.....

## Ellaa_A

*سلام دوستان...آیا میشه با یه دیپلم انسانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد؟*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *سلام دوستان...آیا میشه با یه دیپلم انسانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد؟*


آره ولی تاثیرمعدل برات کمترحساب میشه که اگه تاثیرقطعی بشه این موضوع به نفعت هست

----------


## Behnam10

> *سلام دوستان...آیا میشه با یه دیپلم انسانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد؟*


*نوع مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی ملاک نیست.باهرنوع مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی میشه در تمامی گروه های آزمایشی کنکورشرکت کرد.*
*توضیح بیشتر:*
*برای شرکت درتمام از گروه های آزمایشی ریاضی ، تجربی ، انسانی(به عنوان سه گروه اصلی) وهنر، زبان های خارجی(به عنوان دو گروه فرعی) در کنکور سراسری، تنها گذراندن دوره پیش دانشگاهی شرط است و نوع آن ملاک نیست. پس با داشتن هرنوع مدرک پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی، تجربی، انسانی، هنـــــر می تواند در هر یک از گروه های آزمایشی شرکت کنید.*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Tarannom76


سلام دوستان...آیا میشه با یه دیپلم انسانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد؟


بله با هر نوع دیپلمی ميشه اصلا مشکلی نیست*

----------


## fafaflh

میشه ولی پیشنهاد نمیکنم دلیل   خاصی داره تغییر رشتتون؟

----------


## Ellaa_A

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fafaflh


میشه ولی پیشنهاد نمیکنم دلیل   خاصی داره تغییر رشتتون؟


برای خودم نپرسیدم....برا یکی از آشنا هامون....*

----------

